# Hamilton Original?



## steve2301 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello folks, am new on the forum. Would anyone be able to conifirm if my watch is genuine?. Any clues to the history of the watch (if any) would be most appreciated. I'm not sure how to upload images but if anyone is interested I can email some images.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

steve2301 said:


> Hello folks, am new on the forum. Would anyone be able to conifirm if my watch is genuine?. Any clues to the history of the watch (if any) would be most appreciated. I'm not sure how to upload images but if anyone is interested I can email some images.


Welcome to









I don't know anything about Hamilton's, however we do have a collector here.

To upload a picture, host it on Photobucket, you need to register for a free account. Upload your picture on there and then using the "IMG code" under the picture in photobucket and paste the URL in your post.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you upload a pic of the front/back/movement someone here should easily be able to help ,there is also extensive info avaible online about hamilton watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Check this place out... www.antiquevintagewatches.com/military-watches.html


----------

